# Suche nach vermisstem Angler auf der Ostsee



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2021)

Lost At Sea

 Schweigeminute

mit 71. noch mit einem Kajak raus-
Hut ab.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit 71. noch mit einem Kajak raus-
> Hut ab.


Na ja, macht er jetzt auch nicht mehr?
Mein herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden.

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, macht er jetzt auch nicht mehr?
> Mein herzliches Beileid den Angehörigen und Freunden.
> 
> Jürgen


Noch nicht aufgeben-
die suchen bestimmt noch


----------



## honig-im-kopf (26. Oktober 2021)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - aber vielleicht hat er ja ne nette blondie mitte 20 ...


----------



## yukonjack (26. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lost At Sea
> 
> Schweigeminute
> 
> ...


Ja, zum Gebet. Trotzdem, mein Beileid.


----------



## Bilch (26. Oktober 2021)

Wie ich schon bei einem anderen Todesunfall geschrieben habe, mit 70 beim Angeln zu sterben ist eigentlich ein schöner Tod.

Mein Beileid seinen Angehörigen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie ich schon bei einem anderen Todesunfall geschrieben habe, mit 70 beim Angeln zu sterben ist eigentlich ein schöner Tod.
> 
> Mein Beileid seinen Angehörigen.


eigentlich schon aber im kalten Ostseewasser elendig ersaufen finde ich nicht so prickelnd.
mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Bilch (26. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> eigentlich schon aber im kalten Ostseewasser elendig ersaufen finde ich nicht so prickelnd.


Das war auch mein Gedanke als ich mein Komentar nocheinmal gelesen habe ... Ist aber trotzdem tausendmal besser als das, was ich im Krankenhaus und meine Frau im Altersheim täglich beobachten.


----------



## Thomas. (26. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie ich schon bei einem anderen Todesunfall geschrieben habe, mit 70 beim Angeln zu sterben ist eigentlich ein schöner Tod.
> 
> Mein Beileid seinen Angehörigen.


mit 70 habe ich gerade 3 Jahre die Rente, hab mir vorgenommen mit 105 im Bordel(nach dem Angeln) bei einer Drallen Blonden(nur Kuscheln) den Adler zumachen. 

ich drücke erstmal noch feste die Daumen bevor ich mein Beileid ausspreche


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Oktober 2021)

*Jetzt gaben die Helfer die Suche nach dem Mann in dem nur rund zehn Grad Celsius warmen Wasser der Ostsee auf.*


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen .......... auch wenn er bei dem schönsten Hobby der Welt gestorben ist, aber mit ganz großer Sicherheit viel zu früh und viel zu grausam


----------



## Wollebre (27. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man den Leichnam noch nicht gefunden hat, dürfte er ohne Schwimmweste unterwegs gewesen sein.

Traurig, den Angehörigen mein Beileid.


----------



## Floma (1. November 2021)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass sein Boot relativ schnell gefunden wurde, der Angler aber nach unterdessen einer Woche weiterhin als vermisst gilt. 
Für ihn wird es keinen Unterschied machen, seinen Angehörigen wünsch ich aber natürlich, dass sie noch etwas bekommen, um Abschied zu nehmen.


----------

